

Startup is giving out free Bitcoin today - tonyicracked
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1qwpjv/startup_is_giving_out_free_bitcoin_today/

======
cycleapp
Hey Guys. Coinbase is having some issues (they are probably under a lot of
load) but we will make sure we redeem everyone!

[http://getcycle.com](http://getcycle.com)

------
rafeed
Just received 0.0007 BTC (0.54 USD). I'll take it.

